
Oil Is the New Data - austin_kodra
https://logicmag.io/nature/oil-is-the-new-data/
======
Pausanias
When I reflect back on this meeting, it was a surreal experience. Everyone
present discussed the idea of building a workplace panopticon with complete
normalcy. The TCO managers claimed that monitoring workers was necessary for
keeping them safe, or to prevent them from stealing. But it wasn’t convincing
in the slightest. We knew that they simply wanted a way to discipline their
low-wage Kazakhstani workforce. We knew they wanted a way to squeeze as much
work as they could from each worker.

------
CarVac
Reminds me of the story Manna.

[https://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm](https://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm)

